# Kato pics!



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I finally took a few pics of Kato and thought I'd share. Hopefully I will get some better shots in the days to come.










I love this ball!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kato is gorgeous. :wub:

Please be careful with those tennis balls, as I was looking at your pictures, they reminded me of Emoore's beloved dog Cash who choked on a tennis ball sized kong and passed away.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Most of the balls I have for him are larger. This one does scare me a little so I've been watching that carefully. It was sent from the breeder probably for the puppies that usually go home younger.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Kato is beautiful. I love his name!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I love him! Can I keep him?! :wub:


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL, thanks!

Thanks PattyCakes. Kato was part of the "k' litter that the breeder held back and I figured since he knew his name already we'd just stick with it. Besides we didn't really have anything better to call him and the name Kato was on the list so...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He is so handsome. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice looking pup. When I hear the name Kato I automatically think of Inspector Clouseau. How old is he?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

He is 4 months old and fearless!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

He is kute and kuddly:wub:


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

lol TechieDog, when I picked up Gryff from Sherle (Sequoyah) he came with the same ball. Man he loved that thing...until he popped it.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

fearless is cool :thumbup:
and at times testing.
He already has a mature look in the pictures.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had a lot of dogs over the years and one really stands out. But Kato is rivaling that dog as a pup. He has just been great. He has his moments but even those are tempered compared to other dogs/pups I've owned.


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Your dog reminds me so much of my dog  I hope Darko looks as handsome as your dog.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kato turned 6 months today. Some pics to show his size and substance at this point.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, he is growing fast!!! Such a handsome pup!! :wub:


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. I think he is currently having a growth spurt. He changes and gets bigger everytime I look at him.
Of course pictures can be deceiving...he still has plenty of goofy puppy in him:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH MY GOSH, I wish that ham ball was mine!!! :wub: Do you have a facebook? I need to add you if you do!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!!! Love this guy!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Very handsome!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks all.

@Victoria: Nope, sorry. I have intentionally stayed off FB!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

A few more pics now @ 7months

1.









2. 









3.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW!! Gorgeous! I hope to get my hands on an Ozzy Barnero this year!!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I've never wanted puppy kisses so much in my life!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very handsome!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Neat to see him growing up on us


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks all. 
@Ponyfarm: Good luck and if you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i love how there is no yummy gsd foam on the ball.. my girl gets so excited over her toys they are just plain nasty!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

*8 month pics*

8 months now

1. Lying in wait for the neighbors dog. 










2. Do I have anything stuck in MY teeth?










3. Doing his favorite thing









4. Cheese


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Handsome - wow what changes!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

He is just beautiful!!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the running shots-gorgeous dog


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG, how stunning!! :wub:


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Techie, where did you get Kato? he looks so much like my Ritz.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sequoahhaus! <3 He is my boy's half brother! 

Sequoyah German Shepherds


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

yup, Kato is from Sequoyah Shepherds. Dam is Uny Milvel, Sire is Ozzy Barnero.

I got Kato started in PSA training on Sunday. He did well, took to it better than I had expected. Next session is on Friday hopefully.


----------



## ChiliD (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I love the puppy furrowed brow expression.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

More pics (10 months):










It snowed today so....


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Kato looks great. Not much like a "pup" though. 
Wish we had some snow for Icon to experience. He did break through the ice on the pond the other day for a swim on his birthday!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL, yeah he looks older than he is, always did. But he is still very young.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great looking dog and great looking pictures. im very impressed, what kind of camera are you using. the pictures are so clear


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Canon DSLR.


----------



## Desmo (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorgeous dog, beautiful photos as well!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

TechieDog said:


> LOL, yeah he looks older than he is, always did. But he is still very young.


This is Koda too, he looks way older than he really is, it's because he is a big boy with a big head.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Its his Birthday!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful dog and great photography! 

What lens did you use for that great bokeh in a couple of the photos?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

thx - depends which pic, if it was outside then probably the canon 70-200mm 2.8L. Birthday pics were the 24-104 IS f/4L.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

TechieDog said:


> thx - depends which pic, if it was outside then probably the canon 70-200mm 2.8L. Birthday pics were the 24-104 IS f/4L.


Thought that was L glass.  I have that same lens. Just wish I could afford more.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> This is Koda too, he looks way older than he really is, it's because he is a big boy with a big head.


Yeah Koda looks huge in your PSA pics.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Belated Happy birthday Kato!!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Belated Happy birthday Kato!!


thanks! How's your PSA training going?
Kato is doing pretty well. We are still building him up a bit and doing some sends. He has adjusted to alot of the environmental distractions better than I expected and has accepted several different helpers which I am pretty happy about. Looking forward to getting back outside so we can get him used to the gunshots.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Training is great. Koda surprises me every time we're out there. I need to work on his OB, that's where we're lagging behind. His bitework is good, good full bite, he's really strong. I actually can't believe he can jump that high seeing he is one big dog.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ohhhh! He looks so adorable with the birthday hat! You should put that in the March photo contest.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, I put one in there. ;D


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy Kato is!!! I love sables!!!


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

Kato looks great. Happy b-day to him. 
Tried to get a hat and pic of Icon on his.... absolutely not happening though. 
Treated it like it was the dryer at the dog wash.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

damaya said:


> Kato looks great. Happy b-day to him.
> Tried to get a hat and pic of Icon on his.... absolutely not happening though.
> Treated it like it was the dryer at the dog wash.


Yeah I was surprised he put up with it. I tried to put it on him a few days earlier and he would not stand for it, tried to eat it. But he was still pretty sleepy when I did it on Monday.  

I was just looking at some pics of him from when we first got him, hard to believe how much he has grown. He is still so immature though, lots of development yet to go.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> What a gorgeous boy Kato is!!! I love sables!!!


thanks!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Training is great. Koda surprises me every time we're out there. I need to work on his OB, that's where we're lagging behind. His bitework is good, good full bite, he's really strong. I actually can't believe he can jump that high seeing he is one big dog.


Kato's OB is pretty good but he refuses to perform to his ability when we train with the club! They all think he doesn't know it (or we stink at it). I'm dead set on fixing that as soon as possible. I think he just gets very distracted thinking he is going to be doing protection. But I'll get that under control. Would be easier if we could meet more often of course.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple from training yesterday. We moved him back to the sleeve for a couple of sessions to get him more solid. He was not biting as well on the suit so we are taking a step back. Don't want to rush him.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

He is SUCH a handsome boy! Love him and love all the pics.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! Super grip!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. He is coming along but still very immature. He has a definite serious edge to him though and seems to like a good fight. In that second photo, Mike said to me "watch this" and then made eye contact with Kato who instantly bit deeper and kind of grunted. He needs time to work it all out.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

He is looking good!!

Koda is only 14 months and very immature too, we just take it one day at a time.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple from the yesterday.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Psssst! Is that a wolf?? 

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL, I didn't even post the real wolf-looking pics!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple from training yesterday...










Smile


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Handsome Dog and some great photographs.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Nancy. We finally have someone else in our training group that takes pics too. It is soo nice to finally get some pics of Kato working that are not total blurs!

As for training he is coming along but seems to have small setbacks. I guess its par for the course. We'll just keep working on things.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Techie Dog what camera do you use? I love the detail in your photos.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a Canon DSLR. The other photog in our training group shoots Nikon.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wonderful hahahaha I guess all my screw mount pentax lenses from years ago are worthless...........I have some good ones. Seriously the cell phone even good ones are just to limited for motion shots.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know they might still be worth something...I am not up on Pentax but you may still be able to use them with a more current body and/or adapter. I love old glass!


----------

